
Apple Donates MacPaint Source Code To Computer History Museum - jdub
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/ByteOfTheApple/blog/archives/2010/07/apple_donates_macpaint_source_code_to_computer_history_museum.html
======
trop
In PaintAsm.a:

    
    
              .FUNC Monkey
     ;---------------------------------------------------------------------
     ;
     ;  FUNCTION Monkey: BOOLEAN;
     ;
              TST      MonkeyLives                ;IS THE MONKEY ACTIVE ?
              SGE      4(SP)                      ;YES IF >= ZERO
              NEG.B    4(SP)                      ;CONVERT TO PASCAL BOOLEAN
              RTS
    

According to
[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Monkey_Lives.txt),
this was used to detect an keypress/mousemove/mousepress-generating testing
tool and turn off a few things (Apple menu, File menu, and Quit command, in
this case).

~~~
cosmicray
MonkeyLives (aka low memory global address $100) was a system global that was
usually off. If you saw it on, it indicated that the equivalent of a monkey
was loose on the keyboard. IOW, don't do anything dangerous when true.

------
jballanc
If you haven't been, and you're in the bay area, you really should go here.
Sure, the nostalgia is wonderful, but they take their work seriously. Last
time I went I was talking with one of the docents about an effort they were
taking to get the original Unix v1.0 source collected and compiling.

~~~
ilovecomputers
As someone who visits the Bay Area and doesn't have a car, how can I reach
that museum via public transit? BART doesn't reach that far down in the west
bay.

~~~
joshu
It's up Shoreline. You can take Caltrain to Mountain View and get a taxi from
there.

Or post here and maybe someone will drive you.

------
joshu
Hooray!

Andy was my officemate when he was working on this. I have a copy of the
thread mentioned in the article.

~~~
cubicle67
_Andy was my officemate when he was working on this_

Can you elaborate on this a bit? You'd have been about 10 at the time (1984),
wouldn't you?

~~~
ftrain
I think joshu meant "when he was working on getting the code released."

~~~
cubicle67
thanks.

could also have been when folklore.org was written too, I guess

------
turnersauce
What I want to know is why the latest Apple OS doesn't come with a paint
program.

~~~
thought_alarm
The closest modern relative to MacPaint is probably the paint program in
ClarisWorks/AppleWorks, which was ported to Carbon and runs on OS X.

AppleWorks was bundled with all new Mac hardware up until the switch from PPC
to Intel in 2006; I still have my copy that came with my iBook G4, still works
in Snow Leopard, still reads files created with the original 128k MacPaint.
(And my iBook G4 ran MacPaint v2.0, circa 1987, via the Classic VM.)

These days, there are all sorts of great indie and open source paint programs
available:

\- Paintbrush: <http://paintbrush.sourceforge.net/>

\- Pixelmator: <http://www.pixelmator.com/>

\- Seashore:
[http://seashore.sourceforge.net/The_Seashore_Project/About.h...](http://seashore.sourceforge.net/The_Seashore_Project/About.html)

\- Skitch: <http://skitch.com/>

\- Omni Graffle: <http://www.omnigroup.com/products/omnigraffle/>

~~~
cubicle67
\- Acorn: <http://flyingmeat.com/acorn/>

------
wallflower
At this year's edition of Stump the Experts at WWDC, Bill Atkinson went up to
the mike and asked the experts what the original name for the HyperCard
project was. He got a standing ovation and pimped his photo iPhone app.

~~~
Teese
Well, what was it? and did he stump them?

~~~
TetOn
Wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard#History>) reports: Work for
it began in March 1985 under the name of WildCard

~~~
wallflower
I believe they did phone-a-friend to a retired Apple employee that worked with
Bill to get that answer.

The best part was the host paused and told us all that we most likely would
not be here in the giant room if it were not for Bill's early contributions
(QuickDraw). That was when we gave him the standing ovation.

------
thought_alarm
Initially I wondered why MacPaint wasn't written in C, but I'm rather grateful
it's in Pascal; it's surprisingly easy to read! Although, I suppose Bill
Atkinson deserves the credit for that.

~~~
DLWormwood
I double-clicked on the .rsrc file, since I still have a working resource
editor (Resorcerer) on my OS X Mac. No dice; it’s in the ancient MPW “Rez”
format that acted as the original way to store resource information for
development and source control before being compiled into the classic Mac
dual-forked file format. I kind of wish I kept my CodeWarrior discs handy;
they still had a Rez compiler that worked under earlier releases of OS X.

Interesting that they didn’t use the “ellipsis” character in the menus,
preferring to hardcode the three periods. The Human Interface Guidelines were
clear to use the single character (which _does_ look different enough in the
Chicago font), and these kinds of typographic details (via the MacRoman
character set) were key selling points for the Mac early on.

~~~
lordgilman
There's a command line Rez compiler shipped with Xcode. The name is case-
sensitive.

~~~
DLWormwood
I never thought to look in OS X’s command line only toolbox for that... but
it’s just as well. The Xcode version of Rez can’t cope with way this format is
written. Even re-saving the file as MacRoman/CR-delimited didn’t help much;
the file is using commenting and identifiers unknown to a “modern” Rez file
parser. It’s probably written in a dialect that only the Lisa Workshop or MPW
can read.

------
pepijndevos
Can anyone tell me what the eyes in the screenshots are? They look like xeyes,
but I think that version of Mac predates xeyes. A friend of me claims Apple
invented these eyes and the Linux people copied it from them, but I can't find
anything about that.

~~~
dangrover
I remember having an extension on system 7 that did that... Probably had been
around for a while. There was also one that made footprints go across your
desktop during the course of the day and one that made Oscar the Grouch come
out of your trash icon.

------
cosmicray
One other piece of trivia wrapped up in QuickDraw is US patent 4622545
(inventor William D. Atkinson, assigned to Apple Computer). That patent covers
the methods required for updating of non-contiguous 2D regions, which could
have any imagined shape.

------
zandorg
Someone should take that QuickDraw source code and build a hyper-fast version
of X-Windows on it.

